# Hiring Remote Coders !!



## bligon@aerotek.com (Feb 4, 2014)

I am looking to hire 12 remote inpatient coders ASAP . Everything will be provided but must have 3 to 5 years experience . Pay ranges from 50k to 80k based off experience and location. If you are interested please reach out as soon as possible. 

915-599-4652
bligon@aerotek.com


----------



## go4wrdgal13 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Hiring of Remote Coders*

I have recently passed my Certification exam with AAPC in Medical Coding.  I have applied to several opportunities, but all want 3 - 5 years experience.  I would love to be able to volunteer my services for remote coding with your company for a short time so that I may be able to get the needed experience.  Please consider this option.  I look forward to hearing from you in the near future.  Thank you.


----------



## mebrown (Feb 4, 2014)

*Remote Coders*

Hello, My name is Marchetta Brown, I passed the CPC Certification in November 2013. I am interested in remote coding. Please contact me via email marchetta.brown@swmrmc.org. look foward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi, my name is Erin Jackson and I passed my coding exam last November. Although it says you require 3-5 years of experience, I would love to get my foot in the door somewhere, even if its from home. My email is erinjackson15@yahoo.com


----------



## taylorzx4 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Job options*

My Name is Jennefer Taylor I currently work as a biller/coder in Bend OR. My email is Jennefer21@gmail.com I have 6 years experiance in billing and coding and just graduated a 9 month Training program online for an additional 42 units of medical billing/coding classes. 
I would be interested in additional hours of work. 

Thank you,

Jennefer


----------



## LISA FOUTS (Feb 4, 2014)

*Hiring remote coders*

My name is Lisa and I have been a CPC for 8 years.  I have work family medicine coding and billing for 10 years.  I would love to work extra hours doing remote coding.  Please email me a lismkk0206@gmail.com

Thanks so much!

Lisa


----------



## sallylula (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello,
My name is Sally O'Brien and I passed my coding exam last November 2013.  I have worked with Fortune 500 companies out of my home office for almost 20 years but the job required extensive traveling.  I studied for the past year to become a certified coder and would appreciate the opportunity to prove my skills.  I'm ready to work now so I look forward to hearing from you.

Sally


----------



## twizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

bligon@aerotek.com said:


> I am looking to hire 12 remote inpatient coders ASAP . Everything will be provided but must have 3 to 5 years experience . Pay ranges from 50k to 80k based off experience and location. If you are interested please reach out as soon as possible.
> 
> 915-599-4652
> bligon@aerotek.com



To all who replied I would suggest you e-mail the company. That is why they provided their e-mail address.
I think it clearly states "must have 3-5 years experience". 
Also, this is inpatient coding not physician coding.They are very different and CPC does not touch on inpatient hospital coding.
I would research this type of work very carefully. I get the feeling none of you know what is involved.
Happy to be corrected if I'm wrong.


----------



## vsmithshedd45@yahoo.com (Feb 5, 2014)

bligon@aerotek.com said:


> I am looking to hire 12 remote inpatient coders ASAP . Everything will be provided but must have 3 to 5 years experience . Pay ranges from 50k to 80k based off experience and location. If you are interested please reach out as soon as possible.
> 
> 915-599-4652
> bligon@aerotek.com



I have sent my resume over  Please review and consider an opportunity to speak with me regarding a position within your company.


----------



## cordelia (Feb 5, 2014)

wassock said:


> To all who replied I would suggest you e-mail the company. That is why they provided their e-mail address.
> I think it clearly states "must have 3-5 years experience".
> Also, this is inpatient coding not physician coding.They are very different and CPC does not touch on inpatient hospital coding.
> I would research this type of work very carefully. I get the feeling none of you know what is involved.
> Happy to be corrected if I'm wrong.



You are correct, I was contacted by this company to work as a remote coder, it is for facility/inpatient coding. You must have a CCS and 3-5 years of INPATIENT experience. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## jennylynh (Feb 6, 2014)

cordelia said:


> You are correct, I was contacted by this company to work as a remote coder, it is for facility/inpatient coding. You must have a CCS and 3-5 years of INPATIENT experience.
> 
> Cordelia, CCS, CPC




You can also qualify if you have an RHIT or RHIA, if you don't have the CCS.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Feb 6, 2014)

Confused, why would they post on the AAPC website if they only what CCS certifications?


----------



## cordelia (Feb 6, 2014)

LuLu79 said:


> Confused, why would they post on the AAPC website if they only what CCS certifications?





Many of us a dual certified, so it isnt that surprising they would post it here.

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Feb 6, 2014)

Ah, see I didnt think of that!
Sorry, I have tunnel vision now waiting for friday to get here!
I sent my resume anyway.


----------



## forjill (Feb 28, 2014)

*Remote coding position*

I have been coding inpatient since 2005.  I am looking for an employer based remote coding job part time or full time.  
Please contact me at cjsimmons001@msn.com


----------

